
Did an experimental drug help a U.S. coronavirus patient? - robomartin
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/did-experimental-drug-help-us-coronavirus-patient
======
jgbmlg
It would be better to know more about the patient who received the Remdesivir.
A downside of HIPPA healthcare information privacy rules is that they inhibits
the transfer of useful information about new therapies. Researchers can't
require a patient to waive their privacy rights as a condition of receiving an
experimental therapy, but they should ask them to voluntarily do so. Although
someone at death's door is in a pretty vulnerable position to be asked to do
anything, the greatest good for the greatest number should prevail.

